# Pears in Spanish Red Wine



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 7, 2012)

La Rioja, Spain, is neatly tucked into the north central part of the Iberian Peninsula, and is not only red wine country, however, it also produces luscious sweet little pears called Blanquillas ( tender = blanda ).

Here is a lovely recipe for dessert, low in calories, tasty and easy to make without a lot of fuss ... 

Serves 4 to 6: 

8 pears whole 
20 fluid ounces dry red La Rioja wine ( of course, can use Washington state, Oregon or Californian red of choice )
1 large cinammon stick
whip cream by hand or can type
1 vanilla stick
3 fl. oz. of Brandy 
zest of orange 
2 whole fresh oranges
mint leaves 
berries or fresh cherries available: black berries, rasberries and blue berries or strawberries or cranberries ( a mix ) 
zest of lemon 
1 aromatic clove
nutmeg - a pinch to taste
sugar to taste

1) boil red wine with spices and zest and sugar ( to taste ). The recipe calls for 100 grams.  
2) add the pears whole and cover, simmering until tender ( 1/2 hour approx. )
3) take pears out of sauce pan and keep warm covered 
4) simmer wine until it reduces 1/3
5) add the berries / cherries and orange slices, without pith ( white parts ) 
6) simmer until the wine and berries / cherries thicken to a lightly syrupy texture ( without being too sticky )   
7) serve the pairs with wine and berry / cherry soup and a spritz of Whipped cream topping

*** serve with biscotti and espresso 

Margi Cintrano.


----------



## 4meandthem (Feb 7, 2012)

I like poached pears and the other fruit addition sounds great.


----------



## HistoricFoodie (Feb 7, 2012)

Marji, you don't core the pears when making this dish?


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 7, 2012)

*Historic Foodie: Coring and Peeling Fruit*

@ Historic Foodie,

In Spain, Spaniards peel all fruit, and core all fruit. However, if I am making this dish for company, I shall peel the pears and core.

However, if I am making this dish for myself at lunch time, normally there is a time factor and I do not core nor peel. I use a dessert fork and knife.   

I also make this dish with peaches in season and sometimes peaches with white wine, real nice too. 

Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 7, 2012)

*Half Baked:  peel and core ?*

Thanks for your note. Yes, I enjoy this dish alot, and with white wine & peaches too ... or red wine and peaches. Nice. It is not too heavy and hits the spot ... I do not have a great penchant for overly sweet flavors.

As I mentioned to Historic Foodie, one can peel and core fruit  prior to cooking it in red or white wine ... It is cultural too. Spanish people peel all fruit and core all fruit too. 

Americans do not and neither do Italians or Greeks. The peel is good for digestion. The core can be slice aside by knife and fork.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 7, 2012)

My wife makes something very simular, yes she peels and cores the pear for me, I hate the sckin, also she uses sweet, very light Italian wine.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 7, 2012)

*Yes, all year round fruit and wine dish too !*

Do try it with peaches when they come into season ... this is heaven scent. With the peaches - I use an Italian Pinot Grigio or an Albariño from Spain or a Chardonnay from France. My daughters always ask me to make it when I visit them or they come to see me.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 7, 2012)

if you are talking to me, peaches are never in season in MN. They taste horible here. Unfortunatelly, becasue I love them.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 8, 2012)

*@ Charlie D:  Peaches Never In Season - Minnesota*

I am so sorry to hear this news ...

It is interesting because in the Iberian Peninsula, the Designation for Peaches is fairly north, in the province of Colanda, Áragon. These peaches are so aromatic and luscious too. 

If I recall, Georgia is peach country in the USA. Could you order them by the crate ? 

Well, pears are lovely with the red wine too ... Could you grow some under protected conditions ?  ( a solarium ) 

Thanks for ur note too. 
M.C.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 9, 2012)

A solarium might be a good idea. But if I had money to buid one, I'd simply fly to Spain and buy fresh ones.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 9, 2012)

*@ Charlie D. :  Okay, just send me a message*

@ Charlie D. 

Good Afternoon,

If you are ever travelling to The Iberian Peninsula, just let me know in advance and we shall meet up for a Tapas Bouncing and some wine and tapas. 

Take Care.
Margi. Cintrano.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 9, 2012)

Sounds like a plan Margi.Thank you for the invitation.
 Some day, some day. I have promissed my wife before we got married that some day will go all over Europe. Now just waiting for kids to grow up and move out, so we have some free time for ourselves.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 9, 2012)

*I had thought this too - a solarium*

*** this is a great idea ... Perhaps u can build, with a team of dear friends or colleagues ... is this a possible 2nd hand purchase ? Shop around and research ideas ... you can start small, however, add on in future. Best of luck with project. 

Kind regards. 
Margi C.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 11, 2012)

*@ Charlie D.: Epicurean Escape & Wonderment Visually*

@ Charlie D,

I believe that you and your Mrs. shall have an unforgettable epicurean escape and an amazing visual production just on foot !  

My suggestion is that you do careful research and speak to colleagues, siblings  and / or friends who have travelled in Europe. Do not bite off too many places in 1 trip. Select 1 country and 1 other close by. For example: Italy & Switzerland or Italy & France or Spain  & Portugal or Spain & France. This way, you do not waste time travelling long distances. There is so much to see in just 1 country. 

Monasteries, castles reformed and now hotels, architecture, a winery with a hotel and wine tasting course, Urban culture and a couple of days in the mountains at a Rural Inn and / or at a lovely seaside port town with fresh shellfish right from the sea. www.parador.com or www.parador.es ( Spain´s Hotel Parador Network of 93 Hotels, 50% of them in historic buildings - the website is trilingual, English. Spanish and French.

In Italia, well, this is enchantment, A to Z, I recommend VENICIA ... This is a city, that enchants, and there is only one ! 

Kind regards. 
Margi. C.


----------

